# بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~



## العجايبي (26 أكتوبر 2007)

_*مارأيكم بالرجل الذي يبكي من أجل إمرأة 
الحب عاطفـــــــه جميله تجمع روحيـــــــــن وقلبين 
تتجسد فيها معاني التضحـــــــيه والثقه المتبادلــــه 



بين الشخصين..... 


ولكــــــن .؟؟؟ 


اختلف الحب في هذا الزمن.... 
واصبح عمله نــــــــــــادره....سؤالـــــــي للجميــــع؟؟؟ 


مارايكم في الرجل الذي يبكي من اجل المرأة والحــــب؟؟ 



هل هو عيــــــب؟؟؟ 




ام قمه الرجولـــــــــه؟؟؟ 





او يرفع راســـــــــه فوق ويداري دموعــــــه؟؟؟ 


كيف تنظر المرآة او الفتاة للرجل الذي يبكي من آجلها ؟



هل دموع الرجل مقياس حقيقي تقيس بة الفتاة حب الرجل ؟


أرجوا الصراحة بالرد من الطرفين *_


----------



## mero_engel (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*



العجايبي قال:


> _*مارأيكم بالرجل الذي يبكي من أجل إمرأة *_
> _*الحب عاطفـــــــه جميله تجمع روحيـــــــــن وقلبين *_
> _*تتجسد فيها معاني التضحـــــــيه والثقه المتبادلــــه *_
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسي يا عجايبي لموضوعك المهم*
*انا شايفه من وجه نظري انا كبنت*
*انه مش عيب ابدا انه الراجل يبكي عشان حبيبته ولا دا كان عمره هيقلل من قيمته ولا من رجولته*
*ولا عمره هينزل من نظرها عشان بكي عليها بل بالعكس دا هيخليها تحس انه فعلا بيحبها ومخلص ليها *
*بس في نفي الوقت دا كلامي مش معني انه بكاء الرجل دا مقياس ليبرهن بيه لحبه للمراه في كذا طريقه وكذا حاجه ممكن توضح الشعور دا *
*لاني الرجل ان طلع او نزل فهو انسان ليه مشاعر واحاسيس زيه زي المراه مش غلط او عيب اذا في مره من المرات ظهرت عليه*
*زي ما المراه بتبكي علي حبيبها كتيررررررررررر*
*هل دا معناه ضعفها تفتكر *
*لا دي معنها انها عاطفيه وبتحبه ومخلصه ليه*

*اتمني اني اكون جاوبت علس سوالك*​


----------



## mrmr120 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*

]_*مارأيكم بالرجل الذي يبكي من أجل إمرأة *_
_*الحب عاطفـــــــه جميله تجمع روحيـــــــــن وقلبين *_
_*تتجسد فيها معاني التضحـــــــيه والثقه المتبادلــــه *_



_*بين الشخصين..... *_


_*ولكــــــن .؟؟؟ *_


_*اختلف الحب في هذا الزمن.... *_
_*واصبح عمله نــــــــــــادره....سؤالـــــــي للجميــــع؟؟؟ *_


_*مارايكم في الرجل الذي يبكي من اجل المرأة والحــــب؟؟*_

*هوة راجل مفيش منة اتنين فى الزمن دة لان حبها حب ملوش حدود لدرجة انة بيبكى علشانها* 



_*هل هو عيــــــب؟؟؟ *_

*من نظرى مش عيب لانة حب ولما حب سابها او سبتة لاى ظروف والحب دة عامل زى السكينة التلمة فا اكيد انجرح بيها*




_*ام قمه الرجولـــــــــه؟؟؟ *_

*هوة طبعا قمة الرجولة*





_*او يرفع راســـــــــه فوق ويداري دموعــــــه؟؟؟ *_


*لو قدر يدارى دموعة يدريها بس لو حب قوى مش هيقدر *
*يدارى دموعة *


_*كيف تنظر المرآة او الفتاة للرجل الذي يبكي من آجلها ؟*_

*هتنظر لة نظرة احترام ولما تشوفة وهوة بيبكى عليها اكيد هترجع لة او هتسمحة لو عمل حاجة *




_*هل دموع الرجل مقياس حقيقي تقيس بة الفتاة حب الرجل ؟*_

*بصراحة الى ماشى دلوقتى ان المراة بتقيس حل الرجل ليها من خلال كدة بس ازاى بقى هنخلى الراجل يبكى الا بقى لو سابوا بعض *


ميرسى اوى اوى اوى للموضوع دة​


----------



## العجايبي (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي يا عجايبي لموضوعك المهم*
> *انا شايفه من وجه نظري انا كبنت*
> *انه مش عيب ابدا انه الراجل يبكي عشان حبيبته ولا دا كان عمره هيقلل من قيمته ولا من رجولته*
> *ولا عمره هينزل من نظرها عشان بكي عليها بل بالعكس دا هيخليها تحس انه فعلا بيحبها ومخلص ليها *
> ...



_*شكرااااااااااااااااا على ردك الرائع*_​


----------



## العجايبي (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*



mrmr120 قال:


> ]_*مارأيكم بالرجل الذي يبكي من أجل إمرأة *_
> _*الحب عاطفـــــــه جميله تجمع روحيـــــــــن وقلبين *_
> _*تتجسد فيها معاني التضحـــــــيه والثقه المتبادلــــه *_
> 
> ...




_*شكرااااا على ردك ومرورك*_​


----------



## fullaty (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*

بص يا مينا انا راى اللى على قدى ان اكتر بكاء يوجع هو بكاء الرجل او الشاب لان بكاءه اكيد بيبقى علشان حاجه وجعاه اوى او مجروح جامد اما الاطفال والشيوخ و كتير من الستات بتبقى دمعتهم قريبه 

انا عن نفسى مقدرش احكم على حاجه فى المطلق بس لو كان الباء ده صادر عن حبيب حب بصدق انا احترمه واحترم المه كمان 
اما لو كان عن شخص بيخدع الاخرين بدموعه فاكيد مش هحترمه

وميرسى على الموضوع وعلى فكره موضوع جميل 
ربنا يباركك يا مينا​


----------



## losivertheprince (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*

*سلام المسيح :
صديقي العزيز / مينا 
الدموع هي الدموع من قال انها لاتحل للرجل ومن قال انها اذا نزلت من الرجل تعتبر شئ عيب او غلط ..... انها فقط مفاهيم خاطئه .
انت يمكنك ان تبكي من اجل تعب واحد تحبه او من اجل موقف او من اجل مرض او من اجل خطيه ...
وكل هذا لايعتبر خطأ 
اذن ان فقدت حب حقيقي وبكيت لا يمكن اعتبار هذا خطآ بل هو بالاحري تكملة من داخلك لهذا الحب الحقيقي وحتي ان انتهي فالدموع ترفض نهايته ..... بل تريد استكماله ولو حتي لاجل هذه الدموع .
شكرآ ليك وربنا يخليك علي الموضوع الجميل ده*​


----------



## doody (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*

عمر ما الدموع كانت عيب أو غلط سواء للبنت أو للولد لكن المشكله فى مجتمعنا الشرقى اللى بيبص على ان الراجل مش من حقه يعيط وان لو دموعه نزلت يبقى معندوش شخصيه او ضعيف واحنا كده يبقى بنمنع أن الراجل يأخد حقه فى التعبير عن مشاعره عمر ما الدموع كانت او هتكون عيب.....
عشان كده الراجل اللى يبكىعشان أمرأة بس يكون بيبكى بجد يبكى اكيد هو بيحبها بجد
و يبقى فعلاً قمه الرجوله و مش يدراى دموعه بالعكس ده يفتخر بيها لانه بيقولها انا بحبك بس من غير كلام
وعمر حبيبته ما هيصغر فى نظرها ابداً بالعكس ده هيكبر اووووووووووووووى
مرسى على الموضوع


----------



## Ramzi (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*



العجايبي قال:


> _*مارأيكم بالرجل الذي يبكي من أجل إمرأة *_
> _*الحب عاطفـــــــه جميله تجمع روحيـــــــــن وقلبين *_
> _*تتجسد فيها معاني التضحـــــــيه والثقه المتبادلــــه *_
> 
> ...


 

لا عيب بهذا


----------



## العجايبي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> بص يا مينا انا راى اللى على قدى ان اكتر بكاء يوجع هو بكاء الرجل او الشاب لان بكاءه اكيد بيبقى علشان حاجه وجعاه اوى او مجروح جامد اما الاطفال والشيوخ و كتير من الستات بتبقى دمعتهم قريبه
> 
> انا عن نفسى مقدرش احكم على حاجه فى المطلق بس لو كان الباء ده صادر عن حبيب حب بصدق انا احترمه واحترم المه كمان
> اما لو كان عن شخص بيخدع الاخرين بدموعه فاكيد مش هحترمه
> ...




_*شكراااااااااا على رديك الجميل*_​


----------



## العجايبي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> صديقي العزيز / مينا
> الدموع هي الدموع من قال انها لاتحل للرجل ومن قال انها اذا نزلت من الرجل تعتبر شئ عيب او غلط ..... انها فقط مفاهيم خاطئه .
> انت يمكنك ان تبكي من اجل تعب واحد تحبه او من اجل موقف او من اجل مرض او من اجل خطيه ...
> ...


_*شكراااااا على ردك ومرورك*_​


----------



## العجايبي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*



doody قال:


> عمر ما الدموع كانت عيب أو غلط سواء للبنت أو للولد لكن المشكله فى مجتمعنا الشرقى اللى بيبص على ان الراجل مش من حقه يعيط وان لو دموعه نزلت يبقى معندوش شخصيه او ضعيف واحنا كده يبقى بنمنع أن الراجل يأخد حقه فى التعبير عن مشاعره عمر ما الدموع كانت او هتكون عيب.....
> عشان كده الراجل اللى يبكىعشان أمرأة بس يكون بيبكى بجد يبكى اكيد هو بيحبها بجد
> و يبقى فعلاً قمه الرجوله و مش يدراى دموعه بالعكس ده يفتخر بيها لانه بيقولها انا بحبك بس من غير كلام
> وعمر حبيبته ما هيصغر فى نظرها ابداً بالعكس ده هيكبر اووووووووووووووى
> مرسى على الموضوع



_*شكراااااااااااااا على مرورك وردك الجميل الرائع​*_


----------



## Abu_TwaL (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*

عمرو ما كان الحب عيب ولا انو الرجل يبكي عشان المرأة عيب 
انا بتخيل انو البنت راح تعرف قديش الشب بحبها اذا بكى عشانها
هوا اكيد قمة الرجولة


----------



## العجايبي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*



Abu_TwaL قال:


> عمرو ما كان الحب عيب ولا انو الرجل يبكي عشان المرأة عيب
> انا بتخيل انو البنت راح تعرف قديش الشب بحبها اذا بكى عشانها
> هوا اكيد قمة الرجولة



_*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا على ردك ​*_


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*

 طبعا طبعا مش عيب .. و ليه بدو يكون عيب ؟

الرجل انسان بل نهاية 

و الانسان المبيبكي مش انسان


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*

الدموع والبكاء مشاعر انسانيه يحق للرجل كما للمرأه التعبير عنها .........فالبكاء ليست حكراً للنساء ...ومن قال انه اذا بكى الرجل انتقصت دموعه من كرامته ورجولته ......فكم من الرجال يبكون عند فقد حب غالى او موت عزيز لديهم ....... وفى اعتقادى الشخصى انها شىء ايجابى ان يبكى الرجل احياناً.
ميرسى يا العجايبى على الموضوع الحلو وربنا يباركك.


----------



## العجايبي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> طبعا طبعا مش عيب .. و ليه بدو يكون عيب ؟
> 
> الرجل انسان بل نهاية
> 
> و الانسان المبيبكي مش انسان



_*شكرااااااااااااااااااا على ردك​*_


----------



## العجايبي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بكـــــاء الرجل××××~ للنقاش الجاد ~*



Dona Nabil قال:


> الدموع والبكاء مشاعر انسانيه يحق للرجل كما للمرأه التعبير عنها .........فالبكاء ليست حكراً للنساء ...ومن قال انه اذا بكى الرجل انتقصت دموعه من كرامته ورجولته ......فكم من الرجال يبكون عند فقد حب غالى او موت عزيز لديهم ....... وفى اعتقادى الشخصى انها شىء ايجابى ان يبكى الرجل احياناً.
> ميرسى يا العجايبى على الموضوع الحلو وربنا يباركك.



_*شكرااااااااااااا على ردك ​*_


----------



## sony_33 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

*مارأيكم بالرجل الذي يبكي من أجل إمرأة
الحب عاطفـــــــه جميله تجمع روحيـــــــــن وقلبين
تتجسد فيها معاني التضحـــــــيه والثقه المتبادلــــه



بين الشخصين.....


ولكــــــن .؟؟؟


اختلف الحب في هذا الزمن....
واصبح عمله نــــــــــــادره....سؤالـــــــي للجميــــع؟؟؟


مارايكم في الرجل الذي يبكي من اجل المرأة والحــــب؟؟



هل هو عيــــــب؟؟؟




ام قمه الرجولـــــــــه؟؟؟





او يرفع راســـــــــه فوق ويداري دموعــــــه؟؟؟


كيف تنظر المرآة او الفتاة للرجل الذي يبكي من آجلها ؟



هل دموع الرجل مقياس حقيقي تقيس بة الفتاة حب الرجل ؟


أرجوا الصراحة بالرد من الطرفين*​


----------



## وليم تل (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

اخى الحبيب صنى
لست ادرى ما معنى ان يبكى الرجل من اجل امرأة اوحب
اليس من الاجدر ان نوضح متى واين يحدث هذا حتى نكون واقعيين
هل ابكى لانى احببتها وهجرتنى لحب اخر بالقطع لا ولانى احبها اسعد من اجلها
هل ابكى لفقدانها بسبب حادث مثلا بالقطع نعم والا اصبحت متبلد المشاعر
هنا بكاء الرجل ليس ضعفا لانة انسان لة احاسيس ومشاعر
هل ابكى عندما اخطأ فى حق امرأة او حب احببتة بالقطع نعم فهو بكاء
ندم والاعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة وليس عيبا ولا ينقص من رجولتى شيئا
وان لم نفعل هذا فما هو الفرق بينى وبين الشيطان
ودمت بود​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*



sony_33 قال:


> *هل دموع الرجل مقياس حقيقي تقيس بة الفتاة حب الرجل ؟*​



*انا عن نفسي مبحترمش خالص الرجل اللى يكون ضعيف وبيخلى دموعو تظهر قدام اى حد*
*وبعدين هو معنى انو دموعو نزلت علشانى يبقى كدا بيحبنى ؟*
*لأ طبعاً*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

*انا بصراحة مع ماريان اولا
 دموع الرجل شئ ينقص من رجولتة امام حبيبتة بالذات لاى سبب
 الرجل الذى يبكى رجل ضعيف*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

يا جماعه الدموع مش هتفرق راجل ولا مراءه لان دى مشاعر واحاسيس
حتى لو الرجل بكى على حب او من اى حاجه تانيه لازم المراءه تحترمه جدا لان فى الاول وفى الاخر الرجل ده انسان
مش حرام يبقا مسموح للمراءه تبكى والرجل يحترمها وهو لما يبكى متحترمش دموعه
انا شيفا ان دموعه ماتقللش منه ابدا فى نظر المراءه
بس اكيد الرجل لما بيبكى بيبقا فى حاجه بجد هى الى خلته يبكى مش بيبكى على طول يعنى او دموع من غير سبب
بس دموعه لا مش مقياس للحب طبعا​​


----------



## SALVATION (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

_


مارأيكم بالرجل الذي يبكي من أجل إمرأة​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اوجه كلامى الى الفتاه فى هذه الاجابه 
ان كان البكاء على حق فعلمى انه يحبك 
ولكن ليس كل الرجال واحد منهم الذين يستطيعوا ان يخبأه هذا الحب علما من الرجل بأنه اذا اوضح هذا الحب يكون ضعف منه
سؤال جميل جدا
وموضوع اجمل



​_


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

مارايكم في الرجل الذي يبكي من اجل المرأة والحــــب؟؟
اظن ان الرجل الذى يبكى على امراة دة قليل جدا لما تلقية ودة عمرة ميسمى ضعف بالعكس دة حب وحنان وطيبة قلب واكيد رجولة ولان كل انسان جواة طفل فدة شى عادى ان الرجل يبكى


هل هو عيــــــب؟؟؟

اكيد مش عيب بالعكس دة العيب انو يخبى دموعة 


ام قمه الرجولـــــــــه؟؟؟

من وجه نظرى انها طفل متخفى وراء رجل



او يرفع راســـــــــه فوق ويداري دموعــــــه؟؟؟
اكيد فى زمنا دة من المفروض انو لازم يرفع راسة يدارى بس انا ضد دة

كيف تنظر المرآة او الفتاة للرجل الذي يبكي من آجلها ؟
تنظر على انو ضيف وانا اقول بالعكس دى شى حلو 


هل دموع الرجل مقياس حقيقي تقيس بة الفتاة حب الرجل ؟
فى بنات بتاخودها مقيس 

أرجوا الصراحة بالرد من الطرفين[/color][/b][/size][/center][/QUOTE]

اختك فى المسيح مارينا



سنكس على الموضوع الجذاب دة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## سيزار (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

اكبر خطاء الدموع من اجل المراه من الرجل فتكون انت فى نظرها اقل الاشياء وانت فى نظرها اتفه الاشياء وياتى بدور معاكس قد تقول انك بتمثل او الى غيره فا احترم نفسك وبجلها ولا تدعدموعك تنزرف من اجل الحب او الخوف او او الى اخره على راى البنات الى كاتبوا ان الدموع مش دليل على الحب .. اخى كن رجلا الى النهايه وماتخدش فى بالك ولا تستاهل انك تدمع لاجل امرأه فكلهم يأتون بكلام وحجج كدا كدا هتجرحك فكون انت دائما على القمه ولا تنظر الى القاع

ولكن حقيقتا الشخص القوى جدا والتىتنتج منه دموع لاجلها يبقى انت اساسا خساره فيها حقيقى

وشكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*



سيزار قال:


> اكبر خطاء الدموع من اجل المراه من الرجل فتكون انت فى نظرها اقل الاشياء وانت فى نظرها اتفه الاشياء وياتى بدور معاكس قد تقول انك بتمثل او الى غيره فا احترم نفسك وبجلها ولا تدعدموعك تنزرف من اجل الحب او الخوف او او الى اخره على راى البنات الى كاتبوا ان الدموع مش دليل على الحب .. اخى كن رجلا الى النهايه وماتخدش فى بالك ولا تستاهل انك تدمع لاجل امرأه فكلهم يأتون بكلام وحجج كدا كدا هتجرحك فكون انت دائما على القمه ولا تنظر الى القاع
> 
> ولكن حقيقتا الشخص القوى جدا والتىتنتج منه دموع لاجلها يبقى انت اساسا خساره فيها حقيقى
> 
> وشكرا على الموضوع​








انا مش معاك خالص لان عمر الرجل لو دمع ميتقال علية ضعيف دة واكيد فى مليون واحدة تستاهل الدموع من الراجل وانا معاك فى انو عمر الدموع مهتكون دليل بس دة شئ صغير من حبة ليها بالطبع ومعاك ان فى بنات متستهلش اصلا حتى تندم عليها منين يعنى يكون راجل للاخر ويمسك دموعة هو يعنى لو دموعة نزلت مش هيبقى راجل
فى بنات كتير عمرها مجرحت حد ولا تستاهل حد يجرحة وكمان بتكون على القمة وليست القاع
اابدا مع احترامى لك 
شكرا على رائيك


----------



## سيزار (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

صدقينى الى بقوله دا لو عشتيه بجد هتحسى بيه ... بس فى نقطه برضه مش كل البنات كدا انا عارف بس لو لاقتى بنت كدا قوليلى عليها 

وشكرا على ردك بامانه


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*



سيزار قال:


> صدقينى الى بقوله دا لو عشتيه بجد هتحسى بيه ... بس فى نقطه برضه مش كل البنات كدا انا عارف بس لو لاقتى بنت كدا قوليلى عليها
> 
> وشكرا على ردك بامانه





ههههههههه ماشى خلاص انشاء اللة لما القيها هقولك علية 
ومتزعلش من طريقة ردى عليك 
سنكس


----------



## sony_33 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

*دة راى

: الرجل القوى لا يبكى مهما حدث
: الفتاة الرقيقة تبكى لاتفه الاسباب
 الفتاة المتحجرة لا تبكى مهما حدث
: احترسو من الفتاة التى لا تبكى
: والرجل الذى يبكى
: شكرا لجميع الاراء*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

انا ليه راى 
ان الراجل الى دموعه تنزل لاجل حبيبه فهو مثال للرجل الحقيقى ولان الدموع مبتعرفش راجل ولا ست فالدموع ديه هيه اساس الاحساس فانا بعتبر الراجل الى مش تنزل دموعه على حبيبه فارقته بيكون متحجر القلب وميعتبرش فى وجهه نظرى يستحق ان يتحب 
والدموع هيه الى بتنضف الحزن وبتقلل من التوتر 
وبقول ان الراجل الى يبكى علشان حب امراءه مش عيب ور غلط
وياريت اكون وصلت رائيى ليكم
وشكراا على الموضوع سونى


----------



## sony_33 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

*شكرا ليك ولرايك الجميل*​


----------



## كريستين2 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

هو من ناحية دموع الرجل عيب ام لا 
السيد المسيح بكى عندما كان فى البستان 
بس من ناحية البكاء من اجل امراءة مش عارفة 
بس حاسة انة مش عيب بردوا الانسان مجموعة من مشاعر واحاسيس مش من حقة انة يبين دة 
اعتقد ان الرجل الى بيبكى بيكون انسان حساس وحنون جداااااااااااااااا
ميرسى كتير على المناقشة الجميلة دى


----------



## sony_33 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*



كريستين2 قال:


> هو من ناحية دموع الرجل عيب ام لا
> السيد المسيح بكى عندما كان فى البستان
> بس من ناحية البكاء من اجل امراءة مش عارفة
> بس حاسة انة مش عيب بردوا الانسان مجموعة من مشاعر واحاسيس مش من حقة انة يبين دة
> ...


 *شكرا على رايك*​


----------



## artamisss (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

هو مش عيب ان الرجل يعيط مش هايجراله حاجه بالعكس ده هايعبر عن اللى جواة  بدل ما يكبت فى نفسه 

بس علشان  راجل او ست يعيط  علشان التانى    فهى حاجه مقبوله من المراه علشان  دة طبيعى عندها
انها تعيط على المليان والفاضى 

انما الرجل لو عيط قدام حبيبته  بيبقى فى قمممممممممممممممممممممممه مشاعرة ووصل لذروتها
 فا هو بيحس انه ضعف قدام حبيبته  الى دايما شايفاه  القوى الجبار الرجل  حامى حمى المنطقه


انا شخصيا لو فى راجل عيط علشانى هابقى  مش عارفه اتصرف ساعتها الصراحه


----------



## sony_33 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

*فى ملحوظة هامة فى هذا الموضوع ان الفتيات اجمعو على ان بكاء الرجل شئ بيسعدهم
 انا فى انتظار ردودكم وياريت الرجال يقولو رايهم*​


----------



## artamisss (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

 هههههههههههههههههه اه بيسعدنا فعلا  

اى حد طبعا هاينبسط لما يعرف قيمته عند اللى بيبحبهم وبيحبوة 

سواء بقى كان اللى بيعط راجل ولا ست


----------



## iam_with_you (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*



sony_33 قال:


> *فى ملحوظة هامة فى هذا الموضوع ان الفتيات اجمعو على ان بكاء الرجل شئ بيسعدهم
> انا فى انتظار ردودكم وياريت الرجال يقولو رايهم*​



بص انا بس كنت عايزة اعترض انو مش مش حاجة تفرح ان الراجل يبكى  ابدا بالعكس انا ببقى كتير مكسوفة رغم انها شى كويس على الرغم من دة فهى شى مش يفرح 


سنكس


----------



## iam_with_you (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*



moviemaker قال:


> انا ليه راى
> ان الراجل الى دموعه تنزل لاجل حبيبه فهو مثال للرجل الحقيقى ولان الدموع مبتعرفش راجل ولا ست فالدموع ديه هيه اساس الاحساس فانا بعتبر الراجل الى مش تنزل دموعه على حبيبه فارقته بيكون متحجر القلب وميعتبرش فى وجهه نظرى يستحق ان يتحب
> والدموع هيه الى بتنضف الحزن وبتقلل من التوتر
> وبقول ان الراجل الى يبكى علشان حب امراءه مش عيب ور غلط
> ...



 انا مع كلامك انت بجد كلامك جامد ربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*



sony_33 قال:


> *فى ملحوظة هامة فى هذا الموضوع ان الفتيات اجمعو على ان بكاء الرجل شئ بيسعدهم*
> 
> 
> *انا فى انتظار ردودكم وياريت الرجال يقولو رايهم*​


مش كله اجمع انها بتفرحهم بس انا بقول انها عادى من حقه يبكى يعنى دى حاجه متكسفش ولا تزعل​


----------



## sony_33 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

*شكرا ليكم جميعا بس للاسف انا مبحبش الراجل الذى يبكى
 اما الفتاة فيسلام كلما بكت امام حبيبها كلما زاد حبة لها بس مش فى جميع الاحوال طبعا*​


----------



## cross in ksa (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *انا عن نفسي مبحترمش خالص الرجل اللى يكون ضعيف وبيخلى دموعو تظهر قدام اى حد*
> *وبعدين هو معنى انو دموعو نزلت علشانى يبقى كدا بيحبنى ؟*
> *لأ طبعاً*​







لماذا لا تحترمى الرجل الذى يبكى هل الرجال بلا مشاعر لكى تقللى من شأن احاسيسه هل هو مجرد انه ولد ذكر يجب ان يكون مثل الحجاره بلا مشاعر 

وهل المشاعر تنفصل عن بعضها هل يوجد مشاعر الم وحزن بدون دموع لماذا لا تزالوا تفكرون بهذه العقليه الاسلاميه التى جعلت الرجل كائن متوحش اظهاره حتى لمشاعره تسمى ضعف ارجوا ان تفقوا من هذا الفكر الذى سيطر عليكم وتعرفوا ان الذكر والانثى لهم مشاعر من حق الرجل ان يبكى كلما شعر بل حزن ومن حق المراءه تبكى كلما شعرت بل حزن البكاء هو تعبي عن الحزن ولا يعنى ضعف مطلقا



كلنا ارى هذا التفكير من مسيحين قلبى يبكى قبل عينى 

اسف ان كنا عنيف فى كلامى ولكنى لم استطيع  ان اصمت 

سلام المسيح الذى لم يفرق بين رجل وامراءه


----------



## cross in ksa (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

الى الان لم اجد مبرر منطقى واحد لقول لو رجل بكى امام امراءه  وما هى المشكله ان رجل يبكى لاجل اسباب سطحيه اليس من حق الرجل والمراءه ان يعبرا عن مشاعرهما 

الى متى سنظل نتكلم فى ما يجب ان يفعله الرجل وما يجب ان تفعله المراءه

متى سنتحرر من هذا الفكر


----------



## Aksios (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

انا ليا تساؤل هل الرجل ده انسان؟؟ هل الله وضع للرجل قلب و مشاعر و احاسيس؟؟ 
هل مفهوم  قوة الرجل بأنه لا يبكى؟؟
الرجل له الحق فى انه يبكى لانه انسان له احاسيس و له مشاعر 
و الرجل اللى دموعه تنزل لاجل حبيبته ايضا فهو انسان حقيقى و بيحس
و انا اعترض فى الرأى مع اللى قالوا ان دموع الرجل ضعف .. 
و كلام  cross in ksa متفق معاه تمامااااااا



cross in ksa قال:


> لماذا لا تحترمى الرجل الذى يبكى هل الرجال بلا مشاعر لكى تقللى من شأن احاسيسه هل هو مجرد انه ولد ذكر يجب ان يكون مثل الحجاره بلا مشاعر
> 
> وهل المشاعر تنفصل عن بعضها هل يوجد مشاعر الم وحزن بدون دموع لماذا لا تزالوا تفكرون بهذه العقليه الاسلاميه التى جعلت الرجل كائن متوحش اظهاره حتى لمشاعره تسمى ضعف ارجوا ان تفقوا من هذا الفكر الذى سيطر عليكم وتعرفوا ان الذكر والانثى لهم مشاعر من حق الرجل ان يبكى كلما شعر بل حزن ومن حق المراءه تبكى كلما شعرت بل حزن البكاء هو تعبي عن الحزن ولا يعنى ضعف مطلقا
> 
> ...


----------



## Aksios (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

و على فكره قوة الرجل ليس فى مدى قدرته على كتم دموعه
و انما قوة الرجل فى شخصيته و طريقة فكره و مشاعره و احاسيسه
و شكراااا


----------



## sony_33 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

*المسالة هنا يا اصدقائى مش مسالة بكاء الرجل وبكاء المراة ابد
 كنت اتسائل ما نظرة الفتاة الى الرجل الذى يبكى من اجلها او امامها
 هل هو
ضعف
حب شديد
خوف انها تتركة مثلا
شخصية ضعيفة​ انا مازلت فى راى انا الرجل اذا بكى امام حبيبتة فلها ان تفعل بة ما تشاء بعد ذلك
عفوا*​


----------



## cross in ksa (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*



sony_33 قال:


> *المسالة هنا يا اصدقائى مش مسالة بكاء الرجل وبكاء المراة ابد
> كنت اتسائل ما نظرة الفتاة الى الرجل الذى يبكى من اجلها او امامها
> هل هو
> ضعف
> ...





> مازلت فى راى انا الرجل اذا بكى امام حبيبتة فلها ان تفعل بة ما تشاء بعد ذلك



ماذا تعنى بكلمه تفعل به ما تشاء ؟

وهل ااظهار الحزن يسمى ضعف ؟

وهل المراءه ان بكت امام الرجل سيفعل لها كا يشاء؟


----------



## gra7 7abeby (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

انا رايي ان الرجل مش عيب خالص ان هو يعيط ارفض المقولة الللى بتقول" فى راجل بيعيط " لانه يعنى هيعمل اية لما يبقى متضايق يعنى يموت نفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  دة رايي عن بكاء الرجل اما بكاءة من اجل المراه والحب  فهو دة اللى لا يمكن ان يحسب لانه بيمحى شخصيته للابد و من رايي انها بنفضل بصمه عليه طول العمر


----------



## بنت الملك22 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*


----------



## sony_33 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*



cross in ksa قال:


> ماذا تعنى بكلمه تفعل به ما تشاء ؟
> 
> وهل ااظهار الحزن يسمى ضعف ؟
> 
> وهل المراءه ان بكت امام الرجل سيفعل لها كا يشاء؟



*المراة اذا بكت امام الرجل فهذا عادى ودى بيستقبلعا الراجل بحنان وعطف
 اما اذا بكى الراجل امام حبيبتة فيا خرابى على حيحصل منها بعد ذلك
 ومش عايز افسر اكتر من كدة
 مش بعيد تضربة بال(.............) بعد كدة:smi411:
 وجهه نظر*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

*انا رايي انه بكاء الرجل مش عيب ولا غلط لانه الرجل في النهاية انسان ليه مشاعر و احاسيس 
بعدين لو صار موقف بينه و بين حبيبته و بيستحق انه يبكي  فليش يخبي دموعه ..و بصراحة انا من رايي انه الرجل لما يبكي قدام حبيبته هتحس هي مقدار حبه ليها.. لانه الرجل في مجتمعنا ما بينزل دموعه بسهولة
بس دا ما بيعني انه يضل يبكي على اتفه الاسباب..لانه في الحالة دي هيصغر قوي في عين حبيبته!!
و مرسي على الموضوع الجميل  *

*الرجل الذي يبكي لا يعتبر ضعيفا كما يعتقد البعض.. بل يعتبر رجلا حقيقيا يعبر عن ما يشعر به ليس اكثر *


----------



## sony_33 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

*شكرا لارائكم الجميلة فعلا*​


----------



## sony_33 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

*مفيش اراء تانية ولا اية*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

*شوف يا سيدي انا رايي ان شيء عادي ان الراجل يبكي اية هو مش انسان ولة مشاعر واحاسيس ؟؟
لكن مش علشان سبب هايف  ومش اي حاجة تبكية والا  لو بيبكي علشان حاجة هايفة هشوفة حد ضعيف وينزل  من نظري 
لكن انا شفت قدام عيني شاب كان بيبكي بكاء شديد جدا اثناء صلاة الجناز علي والدتة واقولك احترمتة جدا  
مرسي كتيير سؤال مهم*


----------



## sony_33 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اية رايكم فى ( بكاء الرجل)*

*رايك مهم جدا ووجه نظر تستحق الاحترام شكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

